# Female carrying eggs



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I recently split a 5 gallon to house one of my females who did not work with my sorority. So she is in one half and my male VT is in the other. He has been blowing bubbles like crazy and she looks a little 'pregnant'.

Do you think she's carrying eggs just because she is in the same tank as him? They are both young and probably would be around a good breeding age but I have no plans to breed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarada said:


> I recently split a 5 gallon to house one of my females who did not work with my sorority. So she is in one half and my male VT is in the other. He has been blowing bubbles like crazy and she looks a little 'pregnant'.
> 
> Do you think she's carrying eggs just because she is in the same tank as him? They are both young and probably would be around a good breeding age but I have no plans to breed.


i have a certainty that they are wanting to breed. but as you said you have no plans to breed its fine that they are doing what they do. he will keep blowing and she will either reabsorb the eggs and he will stop blowing eventually

can you take pics? im sure everyone would love to see your babies

also she is not 'Pregnant' she is just full of eggs.pregnant and full of eggs is two different things


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

ya I know they are different but just chose to use that term  I just put my battery on the charger, it was low and the camera wouldn't focus but I will take a photo shortly.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)




----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh ya she wants to breed. Shes got her head down and fins clamped plus shes fat so looks like she wants to breed.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Really? The clamped fins indicate that? They aren't always like that but I was starting to worry about her getting sick or something. She ate for me today though and is moving around lots.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Shes definately ready, and she wants to.

The eggs aren't fertilized so nothing to worry about.

She'll absorb them, or false lay them.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

She's ready to breed. She has a stomach that looks bloated with eggs, and look at her stripes on the body. That indicates a sign that she's ready.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol there are no stripes...I'd like to breed someday but there is nowhere to home all the babies so meh Even if my local pet stores took in a few it wouldn't be enough and I don't want to get into shipping.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I bet her and my pastel boy would make cute babies with messed up fins though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarada said:


>


wow i wish i had that female she would make cute fry with my CT male Im surprised that you got a picture with he head in the downward position and clamped fins thats Great!! how's the male?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Once the female is mature she will always have unripe eggs, once she detects the male hormones the eggs ripen and she readies herself to reproduce.

As posted by others, she will either absorb them or drop and eat them...a nice high protein meal either way....lol.....

On the lighter colored body females you usually will not have breeding stripes due to pigment


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

The male is making huge bubblenests under the leaves of a tall silk plant. Like HUGE! I would really like ONE baby...lol Wish it worked that way!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

She seems sick today. I tested the water and everything is good...not sure what's up. The only thing I have done different lately is feed frozen bloodworms but she refused to eat yesterday anyways so never had any.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I'm thinking dropsy...sigh


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I dunno, she's still swimming and seems fine but hasn't eaten for a while...I suppose if she is absorbing her eggs it would explain her lack of appetite...and the long string of poo....


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

On Occasion You will loose a female that was unable to drop or absorb the eggs.
It isn't something that happens very often tho,

Personally to me she doesn't look to old in the picture nor does she look like shes full of eggs, 
But then pictures can be deceiving,
Is her "Pearl" showing?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope her the best, I'm sure she'll be ok.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

She does have a darker spot in her belly then normal if thats what you mean by pearl


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

No, The "pearl" located on her tummy is an ovipositor or egg spot through which the eggs pass. It should be white in color, Means shes full of eggs and ready to spawn with a male.
When they are full & ready the pearl spot should be easily seen.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Yes it's there...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When a female puts her head down and clamps her fins she being submissive to the male meaning shes ready to breed.


----------

